# Potluck Meatballs



## Lefty7887 (Dec 15, 2008)

This recipe has been around my house for a while and for lack of a more creative name these meatballs are the ones we take to a potluck.  We had a wake yesterday so we decided to make these for ease of preperation and its light on the budget and very popular.  

Meatballs can be of the frozen strore brought variety or home made. I use home made. In a rush you can go frozen if you don't have the preperation time to make your own.  

2 lbs. Hamburger 
2 eggs
1/2 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
1 tbsp dry oregano
2 tbsp dry basil

Form small meatballs and cook in a preheated oven at 375 for 15 minures.
Drain fat and dump meatballs into your crockpot.
add 1, 32oz Concord Grape jelly into crock.
add 2, 12oz Hienz Chili sause
Heat until it comes up to a bubble and thats it.  I guess you can call them sweet and sour but I'm no too creative on Mondays.   


enjoy


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.... I'm reading through this recipe and the grape jelly about threw me for a loop!  I'm sooooo curious as to how this would taste now!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 15, 2008)

sattie said:


> OK.... I'm reading through this recipe and the grape jelly about threw me for a loop!  I'm sooooo curious as to how this would taste now!



A friend of mine made them a long time ago and I was like "hey these are good, how'd ya make em" she told me and I too was shocked, so I tried them and we are still using them.  One day I will venture a little and modify it a little but then again it works like it is and so simple.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Lefty.
I think your dipping sauce was mentioned here a while back and I had forgotten all about it. It was grape jelly and something.... pretty sure chili sauce. I'm going to make this up as a Sunday-throughout-the-day snack.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a friend who used to make this but I never got the recipe, they're SO GOOD!  I can't wait to make my own now - the store-bought meatballs always tasted funny to me...


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 15, 2008)

Consider Grape Jelly as a secret ingredient for BBQ sauce and other appetizer sauces.  It adds a degree of sweetness that goes well with the tartness of ketchup or chili sauce.

grape jelly and chili sauce
grape jelly and ketchup

Also try spicy mustard with apple jelly for another flavor treat.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to try this but I saw a recipe using the jellied cranberry sauce in place of the grape jelly.


----------



## anni (Dec 17, 2008)

sattie said:


> OK.... I'm reading through this recipe and the grape jelly about threw me for a loop! I'm sooooo curious as to how this would taste now!


 
Grape jelly and chili sauce or cocktail sauce makes a great sauce for meatballs.  Some folks use the frozen meatballs and throw the whole thing in the crockpot.  I've never seen any leftovers at a function.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to make the grape jelly and chili sauce yet, but growing up we always did apricot preserves and BBQ sauce.


----------

